# New Offer Letters $16/ hour



## Clumsatron (Nov 7, 2021)

I was told by my ETL-HR that she needed to have a meeting with me on Monday, about 2 open TSS positions I have at my store, right after that, a guest asked us if we were really hiring, we said yes and she told them to go to the website and see the openings, he then asks “do you know what the starting pay is?” I was about to say $15.00 an hour, when she replies $16.00 an hour, we go inside and I asked her if I heard her right. She said that all new offer letters will have $16.00 an hour instead of $15.00 and that was part of what she wanted to talk to me about on Monday.   Anyone else get told the same thing?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 7, 2021)

I got told something, but more than $16/hr. Must be based on Market tits.


----------



## MrT (Nov 7, 2021)

If they start offering positions at higher wages and dont increase existing employees we will have a riot at my store


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 7, 2021)

MrT said:


> If they start offering positions at higher wages and dont increase existing employees we will have a riot at my store


They have never done that before and show no signs of ever doing that, so you’re probably safe.


----------



## Logo (Nov 7, 2021)

They have to by law increase your wages if they are now hiring at  $16.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Nov 7, 2021)

Logo said:


> They have to by law increase your wages if they are now hiring at  $16.


Must vary by state at my last job the starting pay was more than I was making and I got no increase.


----------



## Dream Baby (Nov 8, 2021)

I have never understood why my store never  promotes internally to be a TSS. 

You would think they would want someone that at least knows hows to run a cash register and have had experience with scammers.


----------



## Rarejem (Nov 8, 2021)

Logo said:


> T
> 
> 
> Dream Baby said:
> ...


----------



## DBZ (Nov 8, 2021)

I had an AP process a return for a coworker with my numbers. For that reason, I will never leave myself logged in for a second. I also will not leave a classic pos speed id laying around.


----------



## JohnSith373 (Nov 9, 2021)

It’s not for them to run the register, but to be familiar with how target scammers work and how to “work around” the register.
Maybe also it can create some favoritism in TSS as you don’t want to rat out your friend


----------



## BadWolf4531 (Nov 9, 2021)

Anything above $15 right now is going to be on a store-by-store basis, depending on turnover rates, staffing levels, and local market pay.

Our store got a $2/hour temporary shift differential that we were told will last until Jan 2. This is on top of the company-wide $2/hour weekend differential that starts Nov 20. So we'll have brand new TMs making $19/hour on the weekends once 4th Quarter really gets rolling, with all TLs making $23+/hour.


----------

